# $$$ and cents 2014



## alfred777 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am new to the Forum and I've only visited Manila and Angeles City. I am a single male 37 years old and I am seriously considering moving to the Philippines. I have about 1200 a month guaranteed passive income with about a 1-2 percent increase every year. I also have about 50-75 K in savings. Given my age and limited resources, do anyone think this is feasible right now or perhaps should I wait a few more years to save. My concerns are that I don't plan on being single forever and will most likely meet a young lady for marriage once I am there , as that is something I want in life. As we all know another mouth or mouths to feed can really hurt any plan. I know lifestyle choices are different. hence, I am looking for a place that is comfortable, warm, less than a half hour from the beach, near malls etc.. I'm a non-drinker or smoker, hence the bar scene is not really my thing. I do like gym and maybe need to be near a place i can volunteer or do some hobbies to stay busy. Any suggestions or advice not matter how honest would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

alfred777 said:


> I am new to the Forum and I've only visited Manila and Angeles City. I am a single male 37 years old and I am seriously considering moving to the Philippines. I have about 1200 a month guaranteed passive income with about a 1-2 percent increase every year. I also have about 50-75 K in savings. Given my age and limited resources, do anyone think this is feasible right now or perhaps should I wait a few more years to save. My concerns are that I don't plan on being single forever and will most likely meet a young lady for marriage once I am there , as that is something I want in life. As we all know another mouth or mouths to feed can really hurt any plan. I know lifestyle choices are different. hence, I am looking for a place that is comfortable, warm, less than a half hour from the beach, near malls etc.. I'm a non-drinker or smoker, hence the bar scene is not really my thing. I do like gym and maybe need to be near a place i can volunteer or do some hobbies to stay busy. Any suggestions or advice not matter how honest would be greatly appreciated.


At your current financial status, $1,200US a month is a very decent income for living in the Philippines. Your savings also will offer a base to fall back on. I would suggest that you keep it in the USA, much better F.D.I.C. protection. As far as meeting a Filipina and getting married, take things extremely slow. There are scam artists out there who will see you as a money pit. The absolute last thing you want is to become the sole provider for her entire family. Your best choice is to rent a place that is secure. Living expenses are very reasonable here in the Philippines if you know where to look. You want a place that is not built on a flood plain. As far as personal activities, you should be able to do what interests you, not sure about the hobbies you are interested in but there shouldn't be a problem. Because of the heat and humidity, you do want a place that has air conditioning. This will boost your electric bill but at your income level, you should be able to afford it. Send me a private message and we can talk more freely.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Moves And Private Messages*



JimnNila143 said:


> At your current financial status, $1,200US a month is a very decent income for living in the Philippines. Your savings also will offer a base to fall back on. I would suggest that you keep it in the USA, much better F.D.I.C. protection. As far as meeting a Filipina and getting married, take things extremely slow. There are scam artists out there who will see you as a money pit. The absolute last thing you want is to become the sole provider for her entire family. Your best choice is to rent a place that is secure. Living expenses are very reasonable here in the Philippines if you know where to look. You want a place that is not built on a flood plain. As far as personal activities, you should be able to do what interests you, not sure about the hobbies you are interested in but there shouldn't be a problem. Because of the heat and humidity, you do want a place that has air conditioning. This will boost your electric bill but at your income level, you should be able to afford it. Send me a private message and we can talk more freely.





alfred777 said:


> I am new to the Forum and I've only visited Manila and Angeles City. I am a single male 37 years old and I am seriously considering moving to the Philippines. I have about 1200 a month guaranteed passive income with about a 1-2 percent increase every year. I also have about 50-75 K in savings. Given my age and limited resources, do anyone think this is feasible right now or perhaps should I wait a few more years to save. My concerns are that I don't plan on being single forever and will most likely meet a young lady for marriage once I am there , as that is something I want in life. As we all know another mouth or mouths to feed can really hurt any plan. I know lifestyle choices are different. hence, I am looking for a place that is comfortable, warm, less than a half hour from the beach, near malls etc.. I'm a non-drinker or smoker, hence the bar scene is not really my thing. I do like gym and maybe need to be near a place i can volunteer or do some hobbies to stay busy. Any suggestions or advice not matter how honest would be greatly appreciated.


Good Morning Alfred,

Jim is right in the ideas and advise he is giving. I'll add at least one thing to his thoughts.

You have seen the Philippines as well as Angeles as a tourist. It's like a huge candy store as a tourist. I'd very strongly suggest making several trips here staying as long as possible each time before you ever consider a move. Take the time to truly know for certain that this is the place you wanna live. Only spending much time here will allow you to make that decision wisely.

If you do make the move, be sure to leave yourself a (financial?) way out in case it ever becomes necessary.

Side Note:

You will need to make at least five (5) good/acceptable posts here before you will be able to use the Private Messaging Service built into the site.


Good Luck


----------

